# Germans invent a Crashproof Motorcycle



## Melensdad

Finally a firm has developed a crashproof motorcycle. You had to figure that technology like this would come from Germany.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTg7PUSVidI]YouTube - Crashproof Motorbike[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Amazing.  I loved hearing her talk.  
Looks like they might have a few bugs to work out with the device though.


----------



## Melensdad

Doc said:


> they might have a few bugs to work out



At least one


----------



## Cowboy

Even technology cant fix stupid , funny vid though MD


----------



## EastTexFrank

I was listening to it waiting to be amazed ... and I was.  Funny, funny, funny.


----------



## 300 H and H

Sorry, I didn't find it particularly funny. The guys did a very dumb thing cause he was on camera, and was distracted....And I am sure he is paying dearly for his mistake, if he survived. I know about the "darwin" awards, but to see this on a video, I din't find it funny at call. Color me dumb if you want to......

Regards, Krk


----------



## Melensdad

Kirk, I am pretty sure that was staged and nobody was hurt.


----------



## Ironman

Melensdad said:


> Kirk, I am pretty sure that was staged and nobody was hurt.


Ya, that was a good fake. However... this clip of phileman on his new scooter is the real thing. 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CP6XgGxaaU"]YouTube- Philemon and his new scooter.... Funny.....[/ame]


----------



## Gerard

Ironman said:


> Ya, that was a good fake. However... this clip of phileman on his new scooter is the real thing.
> 
> 
> YouTube- Philemon and his new scooter.... Funny.....



 What an IDIOT!!!


----------



## Av8r3400

A real crash-proof Motorcycle:


----------



## Gerard

Now that's a GORGEOUS CAR!!!


----------



## Av8r3400

Gerard said:


> Now that's a GORGEOUS CAR!!!



My first love...  

Mine was maroon, leather interior, 440, it would just float down the road.  A *real* land yacht...


----------



## tsaw

That is one hell of a boat over the road. I'll bet it got 10 MPG HWY. But in 77 gas was what... .70 cents a gallon?  so who cares!!


----------



## Av8r3400

Actually she would get ~15-18 if you stayed out of the secondaries on that big thermo-quad.  She had a 40 gallon tank, too!!!


----------

